# Call the Midwife



## Zoom-boing (Oct 25, 2012)

Sunday nights, PBS, 8pm eastern time.

Anyone else watching this?  I caught it flipping the channels a few weeks ago, totally loving it.  Looks like they only made 6 episodes ... hoping it comes back for more seasons.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 29, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sunday nights, PBS, 8pm eastern time.
> 
> Anyone else watching this?  I caught it flipping the channels a few weeks ago, totally loving it.  Looks like they only made 6 episodes ... hoping it comes back for more seasons.



does it show any puss?......


----------



## MikeK (Nov 12, 2012)

I watch it because I'm partial to British movies and tv series.  I really liked _Downton Abbey_ and _Lark Rise to Candleford_ (in fact I bought that one last Christmas).  I'm presently watching (and taping) the new _Upstairs/Downstairs,_ which is very good.  

Do you watch _ Foyle's War?_


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 12, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I watch it because I'm partial to British movies and tv series.  I really liked _Downton Abbey_ and _Lark Rise to Candleford_ (in fact I bought that one last Christmas).  I'm presently watching (and taping) the new _Upstairs/Downstairs,_ which is very good.
> 
> Do you watch _ Foyle's War?_



No, is it good?  I do like _Copper_ (BBC America).

I read that _Call the Midwife_ got a second season.  I'm hoping Chummy comes back - she's a hoot!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 12, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday nights, PBS, 8pm eastern time.
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Nov 12, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I watch it because I'm partial to British movies and tv series.  I really liked _Downton Abbey_ and _Lark Rise to Candleford_ (in fact I bought that one last Christmas).  I'm presently watching (and taping) the new _Upstairs/Downstairs,_ which is very good.
> ...


Foyle's War is excellent.  It projects the flavor of life in the British countryside during WW-II in the context of a police Inspector's daily experience.  It's a welcome departure from the typical American police drama, which I regard as authoritarian pornography for the latent fascist mentality.

Check it out.  You might like it.


----------



## devonte (Nov 22, 2012)

Heard a lot the popularity of this show but not watched so far.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 22, 2012)

devonte said:


> Heard a lot the popularity of this show but not watched so far.



You can watch Season One here:

Video: Episode 1 | Watch Call the Midwife Online | PBS Video


----------



## Polk (Dec 13, 2012)

I watched the first episode with my better half. She really enjoyed it, I thought it was at least better than a lot of the other stuff she watches.


----------



## johnstephen1 (Jan 25, 2013)

I also like this drama show. From all characters all like chummy the most.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 25, 2013)

They had a Christmas special on, it was very good.  I think it returns to PBS in March or April.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 29, 2014)

Season one and two of Call The Midwife is on Netflix. I'm just wondering when the third season will be on.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 30, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Season one and two of Call The Midwife is on Netflix. I'm just wondering when the third season will be on.



Season Three aired this past spring.  You can catch it here:

Search Results call the midwife


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 30, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday nights, PBS, 8pm eastern time.
> ...



Would you even *want* to see "puss" in a show called "Call the Midwife?"


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


hey if the chick is hot.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 30, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You know what child birth looks like, right?

There are plenty of videos on YouTube that clarify it for you, if you're curious.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 30, 2014)

I believe the appeal of _Midwife_ is its total focus on the unadorned reality of life during that era in post-War, economically depressed England and the emphasis on simple human values the plots and performances project.  

A similar appeal was projected in the 1950s situation comedy, _The Honeymooners,_ with Jackie Gleason, Audrey Meadows, and Ed Norton.  The background in that situation was a rather drab tenement flat occupied by a city bus driver and his wife and devoid of the materialistic accouterment typically seen in contemporary tv situations.  There was no designer kitchen in the Kramden's flat, no lavish living room, no "American dream" ranch with garage, lawn, and picket fence.  No elevator apartment building with doorman and fashionably dressed neighbors.  There was nothing in the background of Ralph and Alice Kramden's very ordinary 1950s working class lifestyle that separated them from the fundamental reality much (most?) of _The Honeymooners_ audience could relate to.  

The _Midwife_ is about simple human compassion as it occurs in a simple, unadorned, human reality.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


Sarge i liked you better talking comics.....


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 30, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarge i liked you better talking comics.....



LOL. Just sayin'.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...


I've seen plenty of childbirth videos and watched the birth of my son in a mirror. In my opinion, its nothing short of a miracle. I also don't have a weak stomach. I'm considering becoming a midwife myself. I want pregnancy and childbirth to go back to its roots, not industrialized and viewed like a disease.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 30, 2014)

Darlene said:


> I've seen plenty of childbirth videos and watched the birth of my son in a mirror. In my opinion, its nothing short of a miracle. I also don't have a weak stomach. I'm considering becoming a midwife myself. I want pregnancy and childbirth to go back to its roots, not industrialized and viewed like a disease.



No, no. Don't misunderstand me. I've watched a few videos on the subject myself. It can be _quite_  beautiful (assuming that something doesn't go wrong, of course).

I also absolutely agree that the Western approach to the subject could benefit from a large degree of adjustment.

I was simply saying that it wouldn't be an act that I would ever *dream* of watching in the pornographic context Harry's original post implied. I can't imagine that most people would.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen plenty of childbirth videos and watched the birth of my son in a mirror. In my opinion, its nothing short of a miracle. I also don't have a weak stomach. I'm considering becoming a midwife myself. I want pregnancy and childbirth to go back to its roots, not industrialized and viewed like a disease.
> ...


I plan on going med-free when I have this baby. I don't want to drug my baby.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 30, 2014)

Darlene said:


> I plan on going med-free when I have this baby. I don't want to drug my baby.



I hope it works out well for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mother went med free for all of her's as well, as far as I'm aware.

I've actually read that it can have benefits for the mother, as well as the baby, to do so. Studies have found that women who can actually feel what they're doing are less likely to push too hard and injure themselves by accident.

They're also less likely to need surgical interventions.


----------



## Darlene (Aug 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > I plan on going med-free when I have this baby. I don't want to drug my baby.
> ...


The babies are also less groggy.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 24, 2014)

One component of Last night's episode (Tuesday, 9/23/14) is a married White woman who dreaded delivering her baby because she feared it would be Black -- which it was.  Interestingly, this is the second episode of _Midwife_ which is based on the married-White-woman/Black-baby theme, which suggests that White British women, including married ones, have a taste for an occasional chocolate side-dish. 

The husband in the first such episode reacted to the birth of a little Sambo as one might expect, which is with quiet, indignant rage and absolute rejection bordering on violence.  Conversely, the recipient of last night's dark revelation responded in a manner which I feel is either entirely fictional or that fellow is the most desperately and pathetically needy husband imaginable.  He behaved as lovingly accepting of that baby as he would of his own -- without expressing a glimmer of disapproval of the wife who had just delivered striking evidence of a particularly offensive infidelity.

Anyone else watch this episode?


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 24, 2014)

I watched every episode that was on Netflix.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 26, 2014)

MikeK said:


> One component of Last night's episode (Tuesday, 9/23/14) is a married White woman who dreaded delivering her baby because she feared it would be Black -- which it was.  Interestingly, this is the second episode of _Midwife_ which is based on the married-White-woman/Black-baby theme, which suggests that White British women, including married ones, have a taste for an occasional chocolate side-dish.
> 
> The husband in the first such episode reacted to the birth of a little Sambo as one might expect, which is with quiet, indignant rage and absolute rejection bordering on violence.  Conversely, the recipient of last night's dark revelation responded in a manner which I feel is either entirely fictional or that fellow is the most desperately and pathetically needy husband imaginable.  He behaved as lovingly accepting of that baby as he would of his own -- without expressing a glimmer of disapproval of the wife who had just delivered striking evidence of a particularly offensive infidelity.
> 
> Anyone else watch this episode?


What season is this from? I've only seen the first two-which are on Netflix.


----------

